# Schools in Italy and England



## Raj39 (Aug 17, 2008)

It is more than 50 years since my kids went to school, but now that I am learning Italian I have to come up with a few sentences about the difference between English and Italian schools. I hope there are people with children who know something about the schools in both and give me some tips. I understand that school uniform is not a requirement in Italy. Do children in Italy spend more time in school on school days than children in England? Are school terms longer in Italy? Any information will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Nardini (Dec 3, 2007)

You might find this pdf file interesting to read:

http://www.fumanescuola.it/English website/the Italian school system.pdf


----------



## Raj39 (Aug 17, 2008)

Nardini said:


> You might find this pdf file interesting to read:
> 
> http://www.fumanescuola.it/English website/the Italian school system.pdf


Thanks for the link which I appreciate very much.


----------

